# Dove W/ Heavy Pull



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I typically hunt birds with the lighter draw double bands, but, took this dove with the heavy draw bands. .45 lead slug. Busted her shoulder at probably 25 yards. I will add her to a mess of other dove that I have taken rescently. I like to wrap them with bacon and put them in the oven at about 375 for 45 min. best regards to all slingers.....Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's some serious impact from the .45 slug! I take it was dead when it fell off the power line.....no flying off or anything with that kill shot! Most all of us have had one fly off when struck in the wing but I reckon all that one did was plummet head-first to the ground......great work and an excellent illustration of the deadly tumbling conical!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I wish we had a Dove season here in NY, they are plentiful and usually stay put for a close shot. Nice shooting as usual. I've set up my latest board cut with lighter bands, single Tex Express latex set shorter to use with .32 Cal lead for birds, Starlings are the only legal birds in NY, that are not protected. Waiting for my first chance at a shot. Have to fill the bird feeder.
Philly


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

No power lines around, she was just on a limb hanging out. She was dead before she hit the ground. Really a little heavy for birds, but, this was all I had to hand, so I took the opportunity..


----------



## Boreal slinger (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job frogman.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill man, I like .38 lead for Corvids and pigeons


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Good shootin frogman. That recipe sounds tasty.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

philly said:


> I wish we had a Dove season here in NY, they are plentiful and usually stay put for a close shot. Nice shooting as usual. I've set up my latest board cut with lighter bands, single Tex Express latex set shorter to use with .32 Cal lead for birds, Starlings are the only legal birds in NY, that are not protected. Waiting for my first chance at a shot. Have to fill the bird feeder.
> Philly


You can also hunt crows forgot what days tho(season is a few days out of every week), also pigeons and sparrows although sparrows aren't much of a meal lol


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice Madison!!!

I shot and ate a good dove last year.... I pan fried the breast quickly in some butter with salt and garlic within moments of the shot.







Sadly I didn't have any more, so it was just a bite or two, but they were a REALLY GOOD couple of bites!!!









When I last dove hunted with a shotgun, the Missus made me up a big mess of Dove and Dumplins!!! Yum, Yum!!! The meat is quite dark and some feel it tastes like liver, but I like most anything, and I eat what I shoot!!!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

It does taste a little like liver, only tougher. Maybe a bit like gizzards. Anyway it is good to eat if you get enough to make a meal. Maybe three or four for each person. I used to, back in the day, ride my bike with my slingshot in my pocket, and shoot the dove on the wire all around the little town I grew up in. Nobody ever said anything to me about shooting dove off the wire. I really miss those days when you could do things like that without fear of getting in trouble for it. Sorry but those days are gone. At least in the bigger towns. Maybe in the country.....Good on you Perry.................. Frogman


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Well at least pigeons and rats are considered fair game in towns.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Once again a great picture and great shot of you getting out and doing your thing. I love all of your hunting posts and this is yet another one that keeps me motivated to get out in the field come warmer weather.

Those slingshots have all the proof in the world that a customer would need on their effectiveness. Every new picture demonstrates devastation brought about by heavy ammo with the right bands.

Keep em coming, and good luck next time out.

Cheers - John


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never killed an animal with a slingshot. I am not against hunting with one in any way. I went out hunting for squirrel twice this year and did not even see one. Nice shooting!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I too have found the .45" to be a bit big for birds, because of the loopy trajectory, I think lead balls around the 3/8" size would be ideal because of the flatter trajectory and greater penetration they can afford a shooter.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I always use 8,6 mm lead balls, wich is barely more than 5/16 inch. But cause I am addict to rather fast bands (double thera or double 1740 dankung) it happens often to have a trepassing shot. But they do the job pretty well


----------

